# Butterfly count



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.bigbutterflycount.org/about.
Only seen one this morning.
Cabbage white.
Dave p


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> http://www.bigbutterflycount.org/about.
> Only seen one this morning.
> Cabbage white.
> Dave p


Walking the dogs in the Forest this morning we saw too many butterflies to count I think they were mostly Ringlets, its so nice to see so many again.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have a Buddleia bush in our rear garden with over 40 flowers on and there are over 30 butterflies at a time on the flowers.

They butterflies seem to be about equally split between the Peacock type and Small whites.

Is it just us our area or are there more butterflies around everywhere this year?


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Our neighbours have 2 x purple buddleia 'trees' on our adjoining boundary and as we are the only ones cutting it back, we get all the flowers.  

They have been covered in Peacock and white's too. I actually saw a Brown Argus for the very first time on Monday  

So nice to see so many around this year, obviously perfect conditions for them.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We have 3 buddleia in flower in our garden which attracts masses of peacocks, cabbage whites & this one I think its a comma but it harass'es the hell out of all the others ?


----------

